
Alibaba vs. IBM: Fighting for Third Place in Cloud - ceohockey60
https://interconnected.blog/alibaba-ibm-fighting-for-third-place-in-cloud/
======
verdverm
I think fourth place actually, Google is the stronger 3rd player. These two
belong with DO, Cisco, and the like

